# Converting throttle linkage on Tecumseh HM80



## skud007 (Feb 16, 2016)

So, I've been thinking about possibly changing my throttle linkage from the style mounted up by the controls to the style that is down by the carburetor.
I recently acquired an Ariens model 924012 that was missing the carb heat box. 
Most of the ones that I am finding are for the style that has the throttle control down by the carb and the turn style choke.

How important is it to have the carb heat box on and can the machine be ran without one with success in cold temps?

Here is the thread in the new members section with some pics and info that members have been helping me with(Post #16): http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/new-member-introductions/88433-new-member-co-2.html


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

The heater box is also the "snow" box...it keeps the elements away from the carb intake and linkage, always a good thing. MH


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

motorhead64 said:


> The heater box is also the "snow" box...it keeps the elements away from the carb intake and linkage, always a good thing. MH


Motorhead is right on. As long as it is not snowing out you should be fine. Once snow or ice forms on the linkage the engine will not run right or not run at all.

Get the heat box if you can or make one from sheet metal to protect the carb linkages and air intake.
Good Luck!


----------



## skud007 (Feb 16, 2016)

motorhead64 said:


> The heater box is also the "snow" box...it keeps the elements away from the carb intake and linkage, always a good thing. MH


I figured so. I may just have to modify one to fit my application if I am unable to find the right kind and don't want to mess around with converting the throttle etc.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Some people have re-powered machines with Predator engines, which do not come with heat boxes. 

Some have reported they work OK in winter without the box. But you can get governor linkages icing up, as well as the carb, I think. If the governor ices up, it might not be able to open the throttle properly under a heavy load. Or, even worse, it might freeze in an open-throttle position, and then over-speed the motor when the load is removed, which could blow the engine. 

I would feel more comfortable with having a box around that area, if it was me. Even if you're using something "unofficial", but easy to work with. Picture multiple layers of a disposable aluminum pan, folded over, which you could cut with scissors, etc.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

skud007 said:


> I figured so. I may just have to modify one to fit my application if I am unable to find the right kind and don't want to mess around with converting the throttle etc.


Good idea if you can't get the exact box.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

The heater box has been covered, but not the throttle switch so I can touch on that.

Can it be done - yes. Is it easy and quick - probably not unless you're handy and a little lucky. You need the throttle lever that mounts to the flywheel cover, the linkage for both the throttle and governor and may have to change out the throttle controls on the carb.

The simplest way to do it is look for a blown or bad engine that is the same size and has the controls you want. swap them onto yours and you're done. Check with engine shops or CL for one, I've done that and they do show up on occasion, the last one I paid something like $5 for it.

If you can't find the parts that way, you'll need the throttle control, some heavy wire like guide wire I got from Hardware Hanks that I bent the linkage out of. You'll need to have another machine available to compare your parts to including the carb levers to get them right. I've even gone so far as to buy an Oregon carb that had the right linkage to simplify the swap.

That pretty much covers it, good luck.

Paul


----------



## skud007 (Feb 16, 2016)

HCBPH said:


> The heater box has been covered, but not the throttle switch so I can touch on that.
> 
> Can it be done - yes. Is it easy and quick - probably not unless you're handy and a little lucky. You need the throttle lever that mounts to the flywheel cover, the linkage for both the throttle and governor and may have to change out the throttle controls on the carb.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, Paul. I've been kicking around the idea of buying a new carb on that auction site since they are just a little more money than the rebuild kit, if the carb needs a rebuild. Then I would have the right throttle controls on the carb. I guess the trickest part would be knowing where to drill the holes on the side of the pull start shroud, if I didn't get a shroud that was already set up for one.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Have Throttle control and linkage available. PM if interested. Also have Air Boxes.


----------



## skud007 (Feb 16, 2016)

Jackmels said:


> Have Throttle control and linkage available. PM if interested. Also have Air Boxes.


Thanks for the reply. PM sent.


----------



## skud007 (Feb 16, 2016)

Jackmels has the box I need! Thank you. I will be running the way it came for now. Watch this space if I ever decide to convert it over.


----------

